# Space Wolves Tactics



## lemanruss

Does anyone have an overview or general guide to how to play a Space Wolves Army?

------------------

Updated for the new edition.

*Rune Priest*

The Rune Priest should be geared as a support character model as opposed to the rest of the Space Wolf characters that are geared toward melee. His Runic Weapons anti-psychic power he can be the bane of enemy psychers, with the ability to wound Daemons on a 2+ he’s awesome against them as an added bonus.
The first thing to consider is the type of force you are going to field. Each of the three main types Footsloggin’, Mech, or Drop Pod dictate how I would look at equipping my Rune Priest.
No matter the force type I would always take a Chooser of the Slain. Not so much for the anti infiltrate rule, but for the ability to increase the Rune Priests BS by 1 when using his shooting powers. I would also spend the points to give him a Wolf Tail talisman for the extra anti-psychic protection.

For a Rune priest in a Footslogging force I would probably put him in Terminator Armor and upgrade him to a Master of the Runes. I’d give him Stormcaller or Tempests Wrath and either Living Lightning or Murderous Hurricane for Powers.
A Rune Priest in a Mech force I would probably leave him in Powered Armor maybe upgrade to Runic Armor depending on the game size. If I were to give him Storm Caller I would upgrade to a Master of Runes, but I would probably keep him cheap using Living Lightning or Tempests Wrath or Murderous Hurricane for powers.
When using Drop Pods or in an army containing a Landraider a Rune Priest can again opt for Terminator armor, as it is very cost effective and gives him an invulnerable save. This build is the only one I would be tempted to use a Saga. I’d pick two of the following Living Lightning or Tempests Wrath or Murderous Hurricane for powers.


*Sky Claws*

Even if they're running around on their own, they're inexpensive and they're quick. Jump infantry is ALWAYS useful in a Space Marine army of any flavor. Even if you're playing against an army that's very close combat oriented, like Tyranids. Jump packs let you quickly react to where your opponent assaults, and that's more useful, in my opinion, than just having a unit able to move 12'' instead of 6''. That's not to say the fast movement isn't excellent for delievering a decisisve assault of your own, though.

I've never quite followed why people have gotten hung up on the issue of Wolf Guard not being able to join a skyclaw pack. That's not a reason not to bring them. Their impulsive charge is just something that a skilled player works around by maneuvering the unit so that they charge what you want them to charge.

*Thunderwolf Cavalry*

The really great thing is that as a unit they are pretty darned good, they are Cavalry so they are Fleet and they Assault 12 inches which makes them potentially very fast moving. Giving them at the worst a 19 inch threat range. Thunderwolf Cavalry are also very tough with their two wounds and toughness of five only the most powerful weapons are a big threat to them. Opponents with a large volume of fire, is where the Thunderwolves have to be careful.

They also have a lot of useful options making them very flexible, just don’t go crazy with the upgrades! At the very least a couple with Melta Bombs, combined with the rest of them having Strength 5 Rending attacks can make them a serious threat to vehicles as well as infantry.


----------



## SMBA

My brother plays SW me BA and i think they are pretty shit at the mo, they need a new codex or just all the points costs redone. but other wise I think they do ok with long fangs and a tank to blast at range for a turn or two and keep all ya guys back to charge when the bad guys get closer enough. lots of gray hunters with bolters for when fighting orks etc and blood claws with heaps of power fists for when fighting other SM and make sure you get to charge them (+2A is nice and they still hit on 4+).
oh and never give blood claws special guns they lower BS skill means your better off spending the points on ya gray hunters instead

If you are using wolf guard(i think thats what they are called) with terminator armor make sure you take out the big guns before sending them in, because they cost much more then normal terminators and can be very painful to lose (lighting claws for the win)
get some scouts with CCW's (and a melta bomb or two if they can have them not sure??) to deploy behind there ranged guns and waste them that way then send ya blood claws and wolf guard in to finish off.

hope this helps, like to hear how ya go


----------



## Imperial Dragon

i guess the only thing is what SMBA said about the SW codex being old.

stay away from blood claw assault marines they cost way to many points.

one of the most effective ways to play space wolves from what i've heard is deploying what can via drop pod.


----------



## Rixnor

OK I played space wolves for a long...long time. I recently benched them waiting for a new codex but here is the best advice I can give you. Figure out what you want to do: take the fight to them or let the fight come to you. I personally favor taking the fight to them, I use a mounted armor column. Their ability to intersperse power weapons/fists in a squad is just amazing. Regardless of your mission plan here are the highlights of the codex for me:

- Wolf Scouts - I have 4 kitted with 2 plasma pistols and a melta gun. When they show up on your opponents backside it usually means a guaranteed vehicle kill or a squad tied up. All for a cheap 86 points. I find it flushes out artilary really well and generally keeps the opponent off its heels and heading toward me (which I like :biggrin

- Blood Claws - Don't listen to the naysayers they are amazing. Any squad that can hit with 8-12 power fist attacks on the charge (without independent characters) is just to good to pass up. 

- Long Fangs - Best devastators in the game....I just don't use them because I dislike static units

- Leman Russ Exterminator - Its really versicle, I use it as a 14 armour collumn head and the three heavy bolters can mow down horde armys. I wouldn't buy it cause I doubt it will still be available if they change the codex.

I have a ton more advice on different Space Wolf Tactics, but thats all I'll try and put on here,

Elysian


----------



## SPYDeR13

I've seen SW Scouts ruin many peoples day so I'd say give them a try.

I know a couple of SW players and they use the counter charge tactic for the army to amazing effect.

Good luck with the army, it can be very fun from what I've seen.:biggrin:


----------



## SMBA

_ - Leman Russ Exterminator - Its really versicle, I use it as a 14 armour collumn head and the three heavy bolters can mow down horde armys. I wouldn't buy it cause I doubt it will still be available if they change the codex._

I think the Leman Russ Exterminator is a POS for the price WAY better of going for a pred or maybe even 3 razorbacks if u want lots of heavy bolters haha:laughthis would be a crazy choice but I would like to see someone try it)


----------



## Rixnor

SMBA said:


> _
> I think the Leman Russ Exterminator is a POS for the price WAY better of going for a pred or maybe even 3 razorbacks if u want lots of heavy bolters haha:laughthis would be a crazy choice but I would like to see someone try it)_


_

Don't discount the 14 armor, it really makes a big difference when trying to hide an approaching armor column behind it. I have found that predators get stunned to quick and then the Rhinos and Razorbacks have to go exposed. All in all I would rather have a Land Raider Crusader but I think the Leman Russ still fits the bill and for less points.

Elysian_


----------



## SMBA

I think a better tactic would be to just get a pred and with the points you save get a drop pod or 2 for some grey hunters and slam them down right into the mix to take the attention away from anyone walking up (or anyone getting a ride up in a rhino) you don't need to send ya transport into the mix right of the get go. I think to many players(I mostly play noobs though) do this and lose them. much better to save them for a turn or two and then send them in when some of the bigger guns r gone (unless you run them up out of LOS behind something)
but if ya got heavy weapons smashing ya tanks all the time why send the out into the open to get smashed. keep them behind a building or some trees and when something comes into LOS smash it with all ya lascannons then send ya rhino into the guys that are half way across the battle field hopefully exposed.


----------



## lemanruss

What i find is if you have mabey 2 squads of blood claws and 3 squads of grey hunters with long fangs as support.

let the enemy advance to you while blasting them with gh and lf

finally close for the kill with bc riding in rhinos.

that is working for me at the moment.


----------



## SMBA

lemanruss said:


> What i find is if you have mabey 2 squads of blood claws and 3 squads of grey hunters with long fangs as support.
> 
> let the enemy advance to you while blasting them with gh and lf
> 
> finally close for the kill with bc riding in rhinos.
> 
> that is working for me at the moment.


What do you do when you need to attack??

Where abouts are you having troubles or were you just after some more tactics to get even better?:grin:


----------



## Lemartes

I just dont get it. Why is everyone using Longfangs ?

They're maybe cool fluffwise, though they just suck in the game.

They're maybe able to shoot at 2 targets in one turn, but they cost way to many points for that special rule, bearing in mind, that they have no "meatshield" (members just armed with Bolter) that dies protecting the heavy weapons and the Pack Leader.

Lemartes


----------



## SMBA

Lemartes said:


> I just dont get it. Why is everyone using Longfangs ?
> 
> They're maybe cool fluffwise, though they just suck in the game.
> 
> They're maybe able to shoot at 2 targets in one turn, but they cost way to many points for that special rule, bearing in mind, that they have no "meatshield" (members just armed with Bolter) that dies protecting the heavy weapons and the Pack Leader.
> 
> Lemartes


Sounds like you might be having some troubles protecting them, need to use LOS with buildings etc and other units to keep them out of LOS and they can wreak havoc, specially when taking down lots of light armored vehicles.


----------



## Lemartes

I dont have trouble protecting them since I dont field them 

Even if you deploy them in 4+ Cover, they still need a central position, if not, all the heavy weapons are wasted.

The problem is that those guys are just 5 models and every casualty hurting an important member.

For that reason I prefer Predators.

Lemartes


----------



## The Son of Horus

I agree with Lemartes-- Long Fangs are a liability-- they're very expensive to field and they're very easy to neutralize. I've been regularly playing against Space Wolves for my entire career of playing 40k-- I have a friend who has only ever had Space Wolves over the course of the last eight years. I've become quite experienced fighting them, and it's been a hell of a long time since I've seen a long fang pack. 

I've played using the army a couple times, just for kicks, and my Lions Rampant Space Marine army at 2000 points is arrayed in a very similar manner, since I use the Trust Your Battle Brothers trait. I've found that the following works best:

An armoured push in Rhinos filled with Grey Hunters, supported by (in the case of the Space Wolves) a biker squadron lead by an HQ choice. My buddy uses a Rune Priest to keep the squad in cover, which is pretty important considering they're rather pricey and charging while under the influence of Storm Caller makes them extremely dangerous. A volley from the Rhino-borne Grey Hunters to soften up the target before helps too. The second wave comes in from the disembarked Grey Hunters, and a final, back-breaking wave from a Rhino-borne Blood Claw pack lead by the Wolf Lord seems to work quite well. Tank hunting can be left to Land Speeders with multi-meltas, predators, and dreadnoughts-- although I've noticed that dreadnoughts are better used to support the Grey Hunters rather than go off and do their own thing. An ample supply of power fists distrubuted across the army is pretty vital, since you're going to be fighting in close combat and you have to make sure you BREAK the opponent completely and press through.


----------



## Firewolf

>> I always use a mech SW army. 1 unit of BCs with RP in a rhino, 1 unit of Grey Hunters with WGBL in a rhino, 1 unit of GHs in a Razorback, BC bike squad, predator wi las/hb combo and a unit of Long Fangs. I think Long Fangs rock. Yes, they only units of 5 max, put them in heavy cover, simple. I sometimes change bikes for scouts and whatever i can fit in wi extra pts. I dont rate un-mounted SW armies, unless drop-podding as they to slow. I have a Leman Russ, but its slightly pts heavy imo, but can batter light troop squads easily. Stick a pintle storm bolter on it, just to up yer shots.


----------



## Mad King George

i have a 

1 squad of 9 blood claws + wolf guard in a rhino
1 squad of 14 blood claws + wolf guard in crusader
1 squad of 10 grey hunters in a rhino
Long Fangs, lascannon, heavy bolter, plasma, rocket, leader.
"changing for 4 lascannons"

10 scouts, 2 snipers 2 shot guns 1 heavy bolter 5 normal.

land raider with lascannons twinlinked and helios upgrade

predator with auto cannon and heavy bolter

10 fenris wolfs

rune priest

iron priest

2 wolf guard

vidicare assassin


any tips

im currently thinking of 

tanking forward deploying shooting assaulting 
or
tanking forward shooting, firing smoke launchers


----------



## SMBA

I don't have a SW army but what's a "helios upgrade" for your landraider??


----------



## Mad King George

SMBA said:


> I don't have a SW army but what's a "helios upgrade" for your landraider??


hey it was on forge world and i bought it 

why whats wrong ?


----------



## SMBA

No i was just wonder whats on it, when i go to forge world no picture comes up for the helios tank so i just have no idea whats on it.


----------



## Mad King George

A Picture For You


----------



## SMBA

Updated for the new edition.


----------



## Mad King George

i think its a whirlwind, though im not sure because in one beginners match i was able to shoot over 2 tables to take down a open topped skimmer "dark eldar"

it uses same template as whirlwind so i dont know.


----------



## Katie Drake

It is indeed a Whirlwind missile launcher. It doesn't have any access to the mines or incendary rounds, though. Just Vengeance missiles.


----------



## Mad King George

Katie Drake said:


> It is indeed a Whirlwind missile launcher. It doesn't have any access to the mines or incendary rounds, though. Just Vengeance missiles.


what are the miens / incendairy rounds like.... why doesnt it have access to them


----------



## supanove

I'm not having a go, I just haven't played a game since 2nd ed (yeah I know). Anyhow I've got a Vindicare assasin and was wondering if this model is still legit to use with SW. also is rune priest termie still legit? I've noticed a few changes since 2 ed which means I gotta re-jig some of my packs.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Mad King George said:


> what are the miens / incendairy rounds like.... why doesnt it have access to them


 
Please go buy Codex: Space Marines, and read it carefully.


The Land Raider Helios is a Forge World unit, and its exact points cost and rules are in the Imperial Armour series (Specifically, Imperial Armour Vol.2 which deals with the Space Marines, as well as the old Imperial Armour Update.) You'll need a copy of one of those books to use the Helios, and even then, only with your opponent's permission most of the time. 



In answer to Supernove's questions: 

Interestingly enough, the Vindicare can't be included in a regular Space Wolves army because of the Retinues rules. In a non-Inquisitorial army, you have the option to include 0-1 allied Elites unit (of which the assassin is an option.) However, in the assassin's unit entry, it says that an Inquisitor (also an Elites option) must be present in the same army. In order to include the Vindicare, you'd have to take an Inquisitor Lord as an allied HQ choice in order to leave the allied Elites slot open, which you can't do because of the Retinues rules-- you have to take HQ choices from the Space Wolves codex in a specific quantity. 

The Rune Priest in terminator armour is still legitimate. You can buy Terminator Armour for a Rune Priest for a cost listed in Codex: Space Wolves. In fact, it's probably a good buy, particularly if you have him with some Wolf Guard in terminator armour. Rune Priests are scary bastards...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

get in combat as soon as possible use vehicles as fire support


----------



## Mad King George

can rune priests take psychic skills from marien scodex

ps i have a marines codex

so blat marker = mine field ok

so whats the strength of a normal helios then ? it says N/A


----------



## Firewolf

Mad King George said:


> can rune priests take psychic skills from marien scodex
> 
> >>: Nope, they can only have Stormcaller. Good power, but a choice would be nice.:so_happy:


----------



## Mad King George

firewolf said:


> Mad King George said:
> 
> 
> 
> can rune priests take psychic skills from marien scodex
> 
> >>: Nope, they can only have Stormcaller. Good power, but a choice would be nice.:so_happy:
> 
> 
> 
> how do pyschic powers work
> 
> 
> do i have to roll a dice ?
> 
> so to cast somehting i have to take a pyschic test which is what ?
> 
> i have warlocks who dont have to take a pyschic test
Click to expand...


----------



## Firewolf

Mad King George said:


> firewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do pyschic powers work
> 
> >> Its in the rule book mate.
> 
> do i have to roll a dice ?
> 
> >> Yes, indeed you do.
> 
> so to cast somehting i have to take a pyschic test which is what ?
> 
> >> See first answer.
> 
> i have warlocks who dont have to take a pyschic test
> 
> 
> 
> >> Not every psyker needs to take a test.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mad King George

so if i roll a 1 my head explodes what do i have to roll to be safe ?


----------



## Firewolf

>> Cant honestly remember how the rule works, cos I never roll double 1's or 6's. I fail sometimes, but not often. All I know is you have to pass a leadership test.


----------



## lemanruss

SMBA said:


> What do you do when you need to attack??
> 
> Where abouts are you having troubles or were you just after some more tactics to get even better?:grin:




just looking to see what many of you think about them in general and also how many of you are fielding them


thanks all for the amount of replys that this thread has got so far!!!


----------



## Mad King George

awesome so i roll for a ld test and it casts 

awesome


----------



## SMBA

Mad King George said:


> firewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do pyschic powers work
> 
> 
> do i have to roll a dice ?
> 
> so to cast somehting i have to take a pyschic test which is what ?
> 
> i have warlocks who dont have to take a pyschic test
> 
> 
> 
> Please go buy the rule book and read it, just about everyone here has. and doesnt have allot of time to explain simple rules that are clearly stated in the rule book to someone who is trying to learn to play with out paying the doe like everyone else had to.
> 
> Sorry if I've offended you but I worked hard for my money so I could buy the rules and I don't find it fare that you are trying to learn them for free off the net.
> 
> BUT most clubs do have a learners kinda day which is a great way to learn if you cant afford it.
Click to expand...


----------



## AnarchX

The Son of Horus said:


> In answer to Supernove's questions:
> 
> Interestingly enough, the Vindicare can't be included in a regular Space Wolves army because of the Retinues rules. In a non-Inquisitorial army, you have the option to include 0-1 allied Elites unit (of which the assassin is an option.) However, in the assassin's unit entry, it says that an Inquisitor (also an Elites option) must be present in the same army. In order to include the Vindicare, you'd have to take an Inquisitor Lord as an allied HQ choice in order to leave the allied Elites slot open, which you can't do because of the Retinues rules-- you have to take HQ choices from the Space Wolves codex in a specific quantity.


I was curious about the Retinues rules and where I can find them. Is it safe to assume they are in the Witch Hunters Codex?

Thanks,

AnarchX


----------



## Mad King George

SMBA said:


> Mad King George said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please go buy the rule book and read it, just about everyone here has. and doesnt have allot of time to explain simple rules that are clearly stated in the rule book to someone who is trying to learn to play with out paying the doe like everyone else had to.
> 
> Sorry if I've offended you but I worked hard for my money so I could buy the rules and I don't find it fare that you are trying to learn them for free off the net.
> 
> BUT most clubs do have a learners kinda day which is a great way to learn if you cant afford it.
> 
> 
> 
> lol this post was ages ago. i had the old book just not the new one
Click to expand...


----------

